# Diesel oil changes



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

How often do you diesel owners change your oil? Do you do it yourselves or do you take it to one of those placeslike Jiffylube? This is my first diesel, so any other preventative maintenance tips you can offer will be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Dook


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

5000 miles Jiffy lube, fuel and air filter every 15000.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

5,000 miles on the personal trucks and 3,000 miles on the trucks that are worked. Fuel and air filters changed and cleaned every 15,000-20,000 miles. We do our own since I have seen what those other quick lube places can do and will not stand behind. Dookie Ray, is your new diesel a Chevy, Dodge, or Ford?


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dookie I have a chevy that gives oil life as a percentage. I change at 50% life remaining. Usually works out to be 8000 to 10000 miles. I does go to 7000 or 8000 if I am pulling the boat alot. My truck is a 2004 so it gets a little better fuel economy than the new trucks and since they measure fuel to decide on oil life mine might be a little higher in mileage before I have to change. If you have a new truck you are using CJ4 oil and this oil is really good at what it does. It is close to being a synthetic. What ever you decide on good luck to you and good fishing.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I've got a '04 Dodge diesel and not sure what brand or type oil is in it right now, I'm just looking for some oil change frequencies and oil brand preferences. Thanks for the tips so far, keep 'em coming.

Dook


----------



## smtamu (Jul 17, 2009)

Amsoil change every 8,000-10,000 miles


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*HHHHMMMMMM*

Guys, i wouldn't push a deisel oil change past 5,000 ever. Most all turbo's are oil cooled and with that said, the vanes get gummed up if the oil is pushed too long and will cause premature Turbo failure. i have never seen a Turbo fail on a client who is changing their oil at 5,000 miles or less and i'm talking several clients that have over 250,000 miles. the Turbo failures are the ones pushing 7,500-10,000 miles between oil changes and even some of them using that high dollar stuff..Worth the money for that kind of oil???? i don't use it, and i've been working-on and fixing vehicles for over 20 years.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I changed mine every 5k, air and fuel filter every 10k. I took mine to the dealer. I dont let jiffylube or anyone else touch mine as they do not stand behind their work as stated above. I got in cooll with a service manager and he would cut me deals since we took alll our vehicles to him.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I would change it every 5k using the Valvoline Premium Blue, its the oil recommended by Cummins. Granted, its all good, Delo, Rotella, etc..., I wouldn't hesitate to use any name brand oil specific to diesel engines. I'm using the Napa premium fleet diesel oil as is made by Valvoline and its $9.99 for four quarts. The guys there said they are always sold out and people really like this stuff. I wouldn't waste the money on synthetic oil, just keep it changed and use a Napa gold or Fleetguard filter. You ought to be able to do an oil change for about $40 and have it done yourself in less than 30 minutes. In my book thats quicker than driving somewhere, sitting in line, paying, etc. and about half the cost.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.genosgarage.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MK2003-AF-FL-DG

That's good for 4 oil changes(5000 miles), fuel filter(10,000 miles), air filter(20,000 miles).

I use Delo in mine, partly because I work for Chevron, but also because my Dad used it for years in his Peterbilt and never had an single engine failure.

Oh, and unless you want to spend some coin, don't go clicking around that site too much.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

5k max, at the local oil changin' place...too dang much waste oil to mess with.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> 5k max, at the local oil changin' place...*too dang much waste oil to mess with*.


Just pour it in the canal.:rotfl:


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Guys, i wouldn't push a deisel oil change past 5,000 ever. Most all turbo's are oil cooled and with that said, the vanes get gummed up if the oil is pushed too long and will cause premature Turbo failure. i have never seen a Turbo fail on a client who is changing their oil at 5,000 miles or less and i'm talking several clients that have over 250,000 miles. the Turbo failures are the ones pushing 7,500-10,000 miles between oil changes and even some of them using that high dollar stuff..Worth the money for that kind of oil???? i don't use it, and i've been working-on and fixing vehicles for over 20 years.


Vanes get gummed up? Oil cooled? The oil supplied to a turbo merely lubricates the shaft and bearing, I suppose the oil also cools the shaft and bearings. Many over the road trucks will run well past 50,000 miles on an oil change with the proper filtration. The only way to tell if you are changing your oil too soon or too late is by using the information obtained from an oil analysis. The rest is all conjecture.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*Dino oil after synthetic*

Okay, I have used Amsoil alot and now have some Rotella synthetic in my 05 Cummins. Can you switch back to regular oil after synthetic? I have heard some people say you shouldn't. What do you'll think?


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

gitchesum said:


> http://www.genosgarage.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MK2003-AF-FL-DG
> 
> That's good for 4 oil changes(5000 miles), fuel filter(10,000 miles), air filter(20,000 miles).
> 
> ...


Thanks gitchesum, that doesn't seem like too bad a price for all those filters and such. And you are right, that place can get costly!

Dook


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

5,000 miles on engine oil and filter changes
10,000 miles on fuel filters

Air filter AS NEEDED !!!! This is very important. Diesel engines are much more susceptible to damage from dirty air entering the turbo and engine. 

Your performance and fuel mileage is also greatly effected by how clean or dirty your air filter is on a Diesel.

If dirt gets past the filter, it will take out the turbo first, than the debris from the turbo will take out the first cylinder fed by the turbo and your motor is toast.

So I would definately give your air filter a visual check every oil change and replace as needed.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Roby said:


> Vanes get gummed up? Oil cooled? The oil supplied to a turbo merely lubricates the shaft and bearing, I suppose the oil also cools the shaft and bearings. Many over the road trucks will run well past 50,000 miles on an oil change with the proper filtration. The only way to tell if you are changing your oil too soon or too late is by using the information obtained from an oil analysis. The rest is all conjecture.


Correct. Only the center shafts are touched by the oil. In fact, the shaft on most turbos rotate on layer of oil rather than the typical bearing system.

You want clean oil in the turbo, and it's also a good idea to let your engine cool down a little before shutting down to prevent the oil in the turbo from coking or sludging up inside the center section.

The vanes only contact filtered air on the compressor side, and exhaust gases on the turbine side.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> 5,000 miles on engine oil and filter changes
> 10,000 miles on fuel filters
> 
> Air filter AS NEEDED !!!! This is very important. Diesel engines are much more susceptible to damage from dirty air entering the turbo and engine.
> ...


Good advise. Also a periodic check of the air filter indicator should be done when you check your oil while fueling up(also a good idea). If the filter gets dirty, it will create more restriction which will pull the filter indicator down.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

gitchesum said:


> Good advise. Also a periodic check of the air filter indicator should be done when you check your oil while fueling up(also a good idea). If the filter gets dirty, it will create more restriction which will pull the filter indicator down.


I have a story that goes along with checking your filter indicator on the side of the air box. I have a K&N filter in my 2003 Dodge. I like to take the filter out every other month and wash and let air dry before oiling and re-installing. So I bought a Fram filter from the parts store to run in the truck while letting my K & N air dry for a few days.

The Fram filters have a 1/4 inch layer of fiber looking mesh stuff that is like a pre-filter before the paper. On a brand new filter installed, the filter indicator will immediately read 1/2 clogged when using the Fram new out of the box !!!

The mesh pre filter is so dense, it greatly restricts air flow. The Fram filter was actually even arched as the engine was trying to "suck It" into the turbo.

I re-installed the K&N and the truck felt like it gained 10-15 hp.

Also, on another note, when you replace your air filter, clean the mass air flow sensor on your filter box with brake cleaner. You will be surprised how much better your Dodge will run !!!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

my 06 F250 is changed at 7000-7500 miles and I use rotella only. I would never go to a jiffylube or a quickchange place. Being an engine salesmen in the past and having sold dozens of engines to jiffylube and these places I know what type of work they can do. I take my vehicle to goodyear where it is changed by real mechanics. I feel better that way


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*SORRY*

I wasn't aware i needed to be exact specific, i thought most (that are not service people) would understand better the way i described it. every Turbo i have seen fail, was due to Oil.


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dang you boys like changing oil a lot. Use AMSOIL premium diesel oil and their synthetic oil filter in pre 2007 engines oil drain interval is 3X OEM recommendations. AMSOIL provides outstanding wear protection and provides better fuel mileage. Drain intervals backed by 37 years experience and a written warranty. With AMSOIL Dual Remote Oil Filtration kit even longer drain intervals and mucho wear debris and dirt filtration capability (2 microns). Either way your going to save time and money.

www.highperformancesynthetics.com


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Lots of interesting data provided by all here,
I will just add that I drive a 1999 F-250 with the 7.2, Im the original owner and I change my oil religiously at 5ooo miles. I currently have 393,000 miles on the truck and it runs great. Never had any major work done except the high pressure oil pump crapped out one time and this spring I had to replace 2 injectors. I use Rotella 15w40 and always have. Just what I do, take from it what you want


----------



## blackwaterstroker (May 29, 2009)

7500k oil, 15k Fuel filters, 30k air filter. But Powerstrokes are picky on oil.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

06 Cummins. Oil and filter every 6,000 miles. I do it myself and use 15w-40w Rotella T. I buy top of the line Fleetgard filters from Genos online. 

The filter on the 5.9 needs to be filled before installing to prevent a dry start. I have also had the gasket from the filter stay on the filter flange twice. I'm not sure if it would have been caught at a iffy lube.


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

wait a minute..... I'm supposed to change that oil?????

Nah, on my '08 Powerstroke and on my previous '02 Powerstroke (may it rest in piece), I change the oil every 7500 or so. Fuel Filter every 15k and air filter as needed.

Oh, an I get the oil changed at various places, usually Jiffy Lube.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

'08 cummins- every 5000miles, rotella only.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

7500...and thats probably too early if you buy a good filter and read your book.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

lol @ guys arguing about a 65$ oil change on a 40-50k $ truck.

Of course with the proper set-up you can go more than 7500 miles but why? 
I do 5k miles on mine, with one of these guys it takes no more than 15 minutes to do the whole procedure.

http://www.quickoildrainvalve.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=F111N


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Guys it has very little to do with the filter or the miles you drive, it's comes down to how hard you drive. 

The only true way to know how your oil is performing is to have your oil analyzed, everything else is just opinions and guessing!

7.3 PSD motors typically with minor towing do just fine on regular Rotella for 6000 miles and synthetic for Rotella up to 10,000 miles with stock Motocraft filters. Me and a handful of friends have over 1,000,000 combined miles on our PSDs

Get your oil analyzed!


----------



## TMAG (Dec 24, 2006)

04 PSD - oil 5000 Rotella 15-40, fuel 10,000, Air filter as needed. All filters by WIX. 120,000 miles so far so good. I do the work myself. Cant trust those quick change clowns. Its EZ work and gives me a chance to crawl around the truck to check things out. "You take care of her...she takes care of you."


----------

